# Wet location



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm installing 3 lights in a shower room (20x15). 

Anyone recommend a surface mount fixture for the install?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Recessed is out of the question?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is for a homeowner then I would tell them to get wet location fixtures but I would go recessed if possible


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, had to run out


Recessed is out of the question. It's for a shower room at a small women's shelter. 
Have to be flush mount


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone makes a 2 bulb t8 4' with plastic lens and seal, plastic molded body. I put one over a dishwasher area in resturant.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

410.10(D) forwards the luminaire stipulants......~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> Sorry, had to run out
> 
> 
> Recessed is out of the question. It's for a shower room at a small women's shelter.
> Have to be flush mount


At least they won't bump their heads. :jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We use these, they are fiberglass.


----------

